# Server refused to allocate pty

## sleepingsun

Problem with ssh Server refused to allocate pty i cant connect to put more information to server. 

Need help to fix this when i arrive on server place please i need instruction.

```
login as: root

Using keyboard-interactive authentication.

Password:

Server refused to allocate pty

```

Upgrade system and world with new use and also upgrade to kde-meta 4.6.2 and get this problem and doesnt no that ssh doesnt work please how to fix this ? 

upgraded virtual ssh and openssh

----------

## Takkun

try using -T in ssh on login

ssh -T user@host

if successful, probably a quick fix of:

/sbin/MAKEDEV pty

/sbin/MAKEDEV tty

----------

## richard.scott

which package provides MAKEDEV?

----------

## Hu

For baselayout-1 users, /sbin/MAKEDEV is provided by =sys-apps/baselayout-1*.  I have no baselayout-2 systems on which to check, but those should be pretty common now, so perhaps someone else can answer that side of it.

----------

## gentoo_ram

I wonder if you have devpts filesystem support in the kernel.  Issue a 'mount' command.  You should have an entry that looks like this:

```
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

```

If not, then check /proc/filesystems to make sure you have the support:

```
gw:~> grep devpts /proc/filesystems 

nodev   devpts

```

----------

